# my first 1911 rock island armory



## ridgerunner

i purchased a rock island armory with gi sites. i know it's not top of the line but, i've got around 200 rds. through it with no flaws. was wondering if anyone shares the same gun, found any flaws, and any tips on this brand.
thank you


----------



## Concealed45_1911

I dont have one, but I know they are better quality then people give them credit for. I also know the customer service is the best you'll find. the other forum I hang out at (M1911.org) has alot of good to say about them and they are a 1911 dedicated forum and know the rock island guys well. I am Mgonz45 over there come and join in. :draw:


----------



## ridgerunner

thank you for the info


----------



## tony pasley

I have one with over 1,000 rounds thru it no problems. Youngest daughter has one no problems.


----------



## GoMopar440

I just picked up a RIA Compact Tactical at a gun show yesterday. It's the first 1911 that I've owned, but not the first that I've ever shot. So far I put 100 rounds of WWB through it and it already feels like it's smoothing out. The first couple mags felt as if there was a bit of trigger creep to it, but it's almost unnoticeable now. I'm going to put another 400 rounds through it before addressing any issues to make sure everything is broken in thoroughly. So far I've had zero problems with mine except for the initial trigger feel which seems to have almost cured itself.

BTW: I ran into a HandGunForum.net member out on the range today and he's the one who told me about this site. Thanks Paul! That's a sweet shooting Kimber you got there.:smt023


----------



## forestranger

Bought a RIA GI couple years ago. Put over 1000rds thru it with no problems. Old eyes just couldn't see sights anymore so traded it for Tactical. Have over 1200 rds thru it w/o first bobble. Has a better trigger than my Colt. Just got a Compact Tactical so headed to range tomorrow.


----------



## BeefyBeefo

I've heard a lot of good things about these guns, especially considering the attractive price tag. Might pick one up some day, just as a starter 1911 for myself. I love the feel of the 1911.

-Jeff-


----------



## forestranger

Didn't have much time for range today. Compact Tac ate 100 rds of WWB fmj & 1 mag of WWB 230 jhp just fine. Very accurate and shoots to POA.


----------



## Wandering Man

GoMopar440 said:


> I just picked up a RIA Compact Tactical at a gun show yesterday. It's the first 1911 that I've owned, but not the first that I've ever shot. So far I put 100 rounds of WWB through it and it already feels like it's smoothing out. The first couple mags felt as if there was a bit of trigger creep to it, but it's almost unnoticeable now. I'm going to put another 400 rounds through it before addressing any issues to make sure everything is broken in thoroughly. So far I've had zero problems with mine except for the initial trigger feel which seems to have almost cured itself.
> 
> BTW: I ran into a HandGunForum.net member out on the range today and he's the one who told me about this site. Thanks Paul! That's a sweet shooting Kimber you got there.:smt023


You got a nice gun. Glad to hear the trigger is working itself out.

How about a pic of the gun?

WM


----------



## Baldy

Good for you and congrats. RIA's are a good pistol and they have a large following on the 1911 forums. Good luck with it. :smt023


----------



## DevilsJohnson

I have the RIA and love it. You might have trouble getting grips to fit if you have the ambi safety on it. The one they use requires a little sanding off the top in the grip rather than the little cut on the back side. I used a Dremel to fit different grips to mine but they actually come with a pretty nice set of wood grips. 

You got a pretty nice shooter man. I tell a lot of people that are thinking about their first 1911 to look at one of those mainly because they shoot pretty well and wont break your bank account. There's a million things you can to to make a 1911 special and fit all your shooting needs. There's more after market 1911 parts than anything else:smt023

I hope you have as much fun with yours as I do mine. I like to get it out and shoot it as often as I can. Mine failed to feed one time and it was really my fault because I had a round of ammo that was not to spec. I'm actually glad it found it. It caused me to look at the rest of my ammo for that gun and see if I had messed up on my loads (lucky for me that was the only one). 

I look forward to a pic and range report on your new pistol :smt033


----------



## forestranger

Rained today(we need it) so didn't make it to range. Hopefully tomorrow?


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Looks like you got better grips than I did :smt023 I hope you have a blast with you new friend. I love mine. Most the people I hear that have got one say the same too:target:


----------



## Wandering Man

Beautiful!

WM


----------



## forestranger

May be the first 1911 I've ever had that I leave the grips alone. They feel good.:smt033


----------



## GoMopar440

Wandering Man said:


> How about a pic of the gun?
> 
> WM


Here ya go...









This shows the size of the Compact Tactical in my hand (XL glove size).









Here's a good look at the bull barrel and the full legnth guide rod.









Here's the dots I dremeled into my plain sights.









And after the dots after I painted them.









Here's me puttng the dots to work. Check out the brass still in the air just below and in front of the muzzle. (Thanks again for taking the pics Paul :smt023 )


----------



## Wandering Man

GoMopar440 said:


> Here ya go...
> 
> This shows the size of the Compact Tactical in my hand (XL glove size).


Sorry GoMopar, that gun is definitely too small for your hands.

You'll have to give it to me. :smt033

WM


----------



## GoMopar440

Wandering Man said:


> Sorry GoMopar, that gun is definitely too small for your hands.
> 
> You'll have to give it to me. :smt033
> 
> WM


Ok, I'll swap you for your Kimber. K?:anim_lol:


----------



## Ram Rod

When they first came out and I read the reviews, seen them at the gun shows, handled them, etc....I wanted one real seriously. I had to have another 45 since my G21 got traded off, and my G30 was up next on the chopping block for certain reasons. That G30 went for a SIG P220, and I was looking at cost. The RIA from what I had seen in Shotgun News was the apparent answer. I went through a couple of Norinco model 1911's, and I really enjoyed them. Soon after, I heard about the Taurus PT1911, read the reviews, and figured that would be the one I'd go for. I haven't gone for either one or any yet...it's a money issue, and besides that....I figure I have most of what I need in the way of pistols anyway, so the next thing that really needs to be on my agenda is a HD 12 guage. The RIA 45 should be a good performer for you as is in my opinion. I'd have one also even if my funds were unlimited. I've never been a fan of overpriced functional design of the original 1911 I used in the military. Todays $3k+ 1911 based pistols are a rather silly notion in my opinion, and from what I've seen and heard, more prone to failure because of being such a tight piece of lockwork. Stick to the basics, and I think RIA and Taurus have hit the market with just that. Good luck with your quality remake of the best pistol ever made or conceived. I'm sure you'll be happy with it.


----------



## Wandering Man

GoMopar440 said:


> Ok, I'll swap you for your Kimber. K?:anim_lol:


Uh ....

...

That would be a NO.

:croc:

WM


----------



## submoa

GoMopar440 said:


> This shows the size of the Compact Tactical in my hand (XL glove size).


You might want to try putting your thumb on top of the safety when you shoot. Your thumb pushing down on the safety will put the gun lower in your hand, lowering the bore axis relative to your arm and giving your remaining fingers better purchase on the short grip.


----------



## GoMopar440

submoa said:


> You might want to try putting your thumb on top of the safety when you shoot. Your thumb pushing down on the safety will put the gun lower in your hand, lowering the bore axis relative to your arm and giving your remaining fingers better purchase on the short grip.


I just tried holding it like that right now and the pad of my thumb rubs against the cheese grater part of the slide. It feels like my thumb would quickly get very raw in that position after shooting for a little while. The web of my hand between my thumb and index finger also seems to push up on the beavertail behind the pivot when I grip it like that. I'm not sure that holding it that way wouldn't cause the grip safety to rock up and down (on/off) while firing.

I'll still give that grip a try next time I'm out at the range. That way I can see how much of these observations are actual issues or just muscle memory trying to tell me it's wrong to hold it that way. I've always gripped my pistols like shown in the pics above. Most of my pistols have been Beretta 92's. They fit my palm very good and it's the side arm we use for carrying and qualifying at work (Navy).


----------



## forestranger

*Good Range Day!*

Ridgerunner, hope this doesn't hijack your thread but put another 100 rds of WWB fmj and around 60 rds of various jhps through it today. It didn't like a few of my full size mags but was 100% w/the 4 compact mags I have(3-7rd, 1-6rd). All the jhps fed fine. Fired 1 mag of each for accuracy & 1 mag each thru chronograph. Surprised at results:

WWB fmj....797fps
WWB 230jhp...851fps
Rem 230 GS....811fps
Rem 185 +p GS...1054fps
Fed 230 HydraShock LE...858fps

WWB fmj &jhp shot to POA at 10yds. Fed jhp shot little low but close enough. Probably me...older I get, worse I shoot. At 20 yds, I was able to put 7 on paper plate & while chronographing from rest, the WWB and Fed jhp were all w/in 8 ring on same type target as below. Hope Mike doesn't get me for blaming mags again.:mrgreen:


----------



## forestranger

Forgot to mark bottom paper plates. One on left is WWB JHP and right is Fed HS. Sorry!


----------



## Wandering Man

forestranger said:


>


Isn't it a beautiful thing, when you can shoot a big hole in a target like you did on that silhouette?

:draw:

WM


----------



## submoa

GoMopar440 said:


> I just tried holding it like that right now and the pad of my thumb rubs against the cheese grater part of the slide. It feels like my thumb would quickly get very raw in that position after shooting for a little while. The web of my hand between my thumb and index finger also seems to push up on the beavertail behind the pivot when I grip it like that. I'm not sure that holding it that way wouldn't cause the grip safety to rock up and down (on/off) while firing.
> 
> I'll still give that grip a try next time I'm out at the range. That way I can see how much of these observations are actual issues or just muscle memory trying to tell me it's wrong to hold it that way. I've always gripped my pistols like shown in the pics above. Most of my pistols have been Beretta 92's. They fit my palm very good and it's the side arm we use for carrying and qualifying at work (Navy).


Thumb rubbing against the slide will not be a problem. Nor will 'rocking the grip'

Same principles of getting a high grip position to get better control with a lowered bore axis applies for all handguns... M9's (backwards) slide mounted safety just doesn't work to help a high hand position.

watch the Todd Jarrett video on the link






... and try it at the range... after a short adjustment, you just might like the results.


----------



## GoMopar440

submoa said:


> Thumb rubbing against the slide will not be a problem. Nor will 'rocking the grip'
> 
> Same principles of getting a high grip position to get better control with a lowered bore axis applies for all handguns... M9's (backwards) slide mounted safety just doesn't work to help a high hand position.
> 
> watch the Todd Jarrett video on the link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and try it at the range... after a short adjustment, you just might like the results.


I'm always open to learn something new. That's a pretty good vid and it explains the concept of gun control (the good kind :mrgreen: ) by using a higher grip. I'll watch it a few more times before I go to the range Saturday and let you know how I do using that technique.


----------



## oak1971

Enjoy the 1911 experience! I have several and love them. (even my evil expensive Les Baer):watching:


----------



## ridgerunner

forestranger said:


> Ridgerunner, hope this doesn't hijack your thread but put another 100 rds of WWB fmj and around 60 rds of various jhps through it today. It didn't like a few of my full size mags but was 100% w/the 4 compact mags I have(3-7rd, 1-6rd). All the jhps fed fine. Fired 1 mag of each for accuracy & 1 mag each thru chronograph. Surprised at results:
> 
> WWB fmj....797fps
> WWB 230jhp...851fps
> Rem 230 GS....811fps
> Rem 185 +p GS...1054fps
> Fed 230 HydraShock LE...858fps
> 
> WWB fmj &jhp shot to POA at 10yds. Fed jhp shot little low but close enough. Probably me...older I get, worse I shoot. At 20 yds, I was able to put 7 on paper plate & while chronographing from rest, the WWB and Fed jhp were all w/in 8 ring on same type target as below. Hope Mike doesn't get me for blaming mags again.:mrgreen:


thats some great shooting, now i have a new goal. thanks again,rr


----------



## DaltonGang

Run across one today for $400. Came here to see what people think. But after reading the posts I think I'll go get it!


----------



## MarkfromMA

Got my RIA Tactical the other day. It wasn't a planned purchase, but glad I did it cause I always wanted a 1911, but didn't want to pay the high price. put 50 rounds thru it without a hiccup....love it.


----------



## Bukwild CTO2

I saw one of these at the show yesterday. Looks like a sweet gun for the money. problem is they would only allow one handgun purchase per 30 days.


----------



## Tuefelhunden

I think the RIA's are a good value in both the Tactical and GI variants. My only complaint is that I like a bit more tension in my thumb safety. The one I owned and every one I have ever picked up seems to have a very light release. Springfield, Colt, Sig and some others all have a very positive engagement/ disengagement of their safeties. I just worry I could so easily bump that safety off as I have done on Kimbers in cc mode in the past. I have never read of anyone else complaining about it so I must be the only one. Aside from that one issue though I like them a lot especially the absence of redundant safety dodads internally.


----------



## Bukwild CTO2

it also seemed very heavy


----------



## myersn024

I had been wanting a 1911 for a long time, and deciding on which one to purchase was a daunting task. I wasn't looking for an expensive 1911, and I had looked at and held most of the lower price ones and had pretty much decided on the Springfield Mil-Spec. Then, on a whim, I stopped by a gun store near my mother-in-law's house, and they had a nickel plated full size RIA in their case. After handling it, I was quite impressed with the fit and finish (seemed to be tighter than the SA and Para-Ordnance guns I'd held) so I decided to get it. On the first outing to the range, I had a pretty bad day. The rounds I was using for break in were reloads, and the guy that reloaded them did a piss poor job. I probably had 40 FTFs in 100 rounds. I immediately went and bought a box of WWB, and went right back to the range. All of the WWB fed without any trouble at all. Since then I've ran all kinds of factory ammo through it, as well as some reloads that I've put together myself. This gun will eat anything that's thrown at it including JHPs.

If you're in the market for a low priced, fully reliable 1911 then the RIA is the way to go.


----------



## sixguncowboy

I bought a RIA 1911A1 several months ago to use in SASS Wild Bunch side matches. I was surprized at how well the gun shot. Only problem was that it didn't like JHP ammo. A little work polishing the feed ramp took care of that issue. I don't like the smooth grips that come on it. A friend gave me a set of checkered grips with US in the center off a Springfield. Now it looks like a pre WWI issue sidearm.

I like it so well that last week I purchased a RIA Commander. Now surpizingly that gun feeds anything I put in it w/o a hitch. The only changes I intend to do to this gun is change the smooth grips and put on some Novak 3 dot sights.


----------

